# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: International Discus World Championship 2010

## AquaticQuotient.com

Discus fanciers are meeting at the end of the month for the International Discus World Championship in Duisberg, Germany. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

